

UN Conference Introduces Resolution to Gain Internet Control—in Middle of Night - 1337biz
http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/middle-night-un-conference-slyly-introduces-resolution-gain-some-control-internet_666391.html

======
synctext
The vital small print from the article: "they are expected to meet again early
Thursday morning (local time), and will need to have the resolution finalized,
if they decide to go further, before the conference concludes on Friday."

So it will be interesting how this resolution voting process develops.

